# mount loop FAT32 [solved]

## max_power

Ich möchte Openoffice kompilieren, das problem die Linux Festplatte ist zu klein für den /var/tmp/portage Kram.

In dem Rechner ist noch ne FAT32 Festplatte mit genug Platz. 

Das Problem ist, dass wenn ich ein loop device mounten will, kann ich nur ein image mit max. 4GB anlegen, was für OO immernoch zu klein ist ... gibt es eine Möglichkeit 2 images zu einem zu machen?

Was ich bis jetzt gemacht hab:

```

dd if=/dev/zero of=space bs=1M count=4000

mke2fs foo

mount -o loop space /var/tmp/portage

```

und jetzt würde ich gerne halt zweimal "space" haben wollen... hat jemand ne Idee?Last edited by max_power on Wed Sep 24, 2008 1:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Evildad

Spricht was dagegen die alte Festplatte zu verkleinern und den freien Bereich dann zu benutzen?

----------

## max_power

hab ich auch schon dran gedacht, aber es ist nur für openoffice und für alles andere reicht es eigentlich. Und openoffice-bin startet nicht richtig.

----------

## siddy

hy!

ich hab mal zu testzwecken unter suse 8.2, 4 hd-images über loopdevices zu einem raid0 verbund mit

lvm zusammengefasst. das heist wenn du zB. mit 4 x 4gb hd-images einen raid0 erstellst hast du 16gb.

das sollte reichen denke ich. geschwindigkeitsvorteil wirst du sicher keinen haben, aber es sollte zumindest

funktioneren.

wie gesagt das war mit suse 8.2, ist schon jahre her aber einen versuch ists wert.

greetz siddy

----------

## 69719

Du könntest mehrere 4GB Files anlegen und diese zu einem Raid 0 zusammenschließen.

```

dd if=/dev/zero of=portage0 bs=1M count=100

dd if=/dev/zero of=portage1 bs=1M count=100

losetup /dev/loop0 portage0

losetup /dev/loop1 portage1

mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=0 --raid-devices=2 /dev/loop0 /dev/loop1

mkfs.ext3 /dev/md0

mount /dev/md0 /mnt/

```

```

df -h /mnt/

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/md0              194M  5.6M  179M   4% /mnt

```

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Oder du hängst eine alte HD temporär an dein System und mountest diese kurzfristig an besagten Mountpoint. Alternativ wäre dies auch eine gute Gelegenehit mal eine externe HD zu kaufen  :Smile: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## ixo

 *escor wrote:*   

> Du könntest mehrere 4GB Files anlegen und diese zu einem Raid 0 zusammenschließen.
> 
> ```
> 
> mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=0 --raid-devices=2 /dev/loop0 /dev/loop1
> ...

 

Hallo,

dumme Frage, was muss ich im Kernel konfigurieren, damit ich ein RAID einrichten kann? Bei mir sieht das so aus:

```
 # mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=0 --raid-devices=2 /dev/loop0 /dev/loop1

mdadm: error opening /dev/md0: No such device or address

# ls -l /dev/md0 

brw------- 1 root root 9, 0 Sep 24 12:32 /dev/md0

```

Ich habe im Kernel

```

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y

```

gesetzt, was wahrscheinlich gar nichts damit zu tun hat.

Einen anderen Parameter habe ich aber nicht gefunden.

Mein kernel ist 2.6.25-gentoo-r6

Viele Grüße, ixo

----------

## 69719

Device Drivers  ---> Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM)  ---> RAID support ---> RAID-0 (striping) mode

muß ausgewählt sein, entweder fest oder als Modul.

----------

## ixo

Danke, hab's gefunden.

Gruß, ixo

----------

## max_power

danke für die antworten, das mit dem RAID-0 hat super geklappt!

----------

